# Hello!



## You Know Who (Jun 17, 2014)

Hello, fellow train enthusiasts! I'm 16 and I've been a model railroader on and off for ten years. I've made a few small layouts over the years, and I just recently started work on a 4x8 N scale layout (I'll put up some pictures tomorrow.) My favorite trains to model are modern freight and intermodal container trains, and I have a small collection of locos and freight cars. I joined this forum so I can get some feedback and tips for my railroad, 'cause I don't really know anybody in real life who's as enthusiastic about model railroads as I am. Anyway, I hope I'll pick up some useful information here, and maybe make some new friends as well!

'Til next time,

You Know Who


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You Know Who said:


> Hello, fellow train enthusiasts! I'm 16 and I've been a model railroader on and off for ten years. I've made a few small layouts over the years, and I just recently started work on a 4x8 N scale layout (I'll put up some pictures tomorrow.) My favorite trains to model are modern freight and intermodal container trains, and I have a small collection of locos and freight cars. I joined this forum so I can get some feedback and tips for my railroad, 'cause I don't really know anybody in real life who's as enthusiastic about model railroads as I am. Anyway, I hope I'll pick up some useful information here, and maybe make some new friends as well!
> 
> 'Til next time,
> 
> You Know Who


Welcome to the site.

Post away, or ask away, maybe you can give all some ideals too. 

Welcome to the site You Know Who. :smokin:


----------



## Bone1977 (Jan 17, 2014)

Always glad to see another N Scaler join! Welcome and ask/post/contribute.

Do you prefer a specific train company like UP or BNSF for starters.


----------



## You Know Who (Jun 17, 2014)

I haven't chosen any particular railroad to model yet, but my favorite is probably NS since it's the railroad closest to where I live, plus, the first train I ever saw was an NS train, so I guess they were the railroad that got me into trains in the first place.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

I'm an N-scaler too, but only 51 years older than you.  

Welcome to the forum, and I'm anxious to see what you're building.


----------

